# -snip-

## faemin

...Last edited by faemin on Sun Dec 02, 2012 9:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## salahx

That might not be desirable for some people though, since it'll generate a different IP each time. Sometime you WANT a consistent IP generation (like if this is a server).

----------

## faemin

...Last edited by faemin on Sun Dec 02, 2012 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## salahx

Due to the large size of ipv6 subnet assigning "static" IP would be a pain, so one can use IPv6 stateless address autoconfiguration anway. to do it for them. At least here in the US, residential gateway and ISP who support IPv6 will likely be using DHCPv6 instead of IPv6 stateless address autoconfiguration anyway.

----------

## faemin

...Last edited by faemin on Sun Dec 02, 2012 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

opposed to ipv4, ipv6 does not support NAT. therefore it does not matter what IP address is assigned to the public interface of your router. 

far more interesting is the ip (or ip range) assigned to private interface of your router, and thus distributed to your internal network, nad how often it is changed. 

IF isps revert to the old habit of changing ip addresses (both 'public' and 'internal') rather often, I do not see much of an advantage using the privacy options. 

OTOH, you normally are in control of your own router, and  can therefore change the settings to what ever you want. if you are lucky, you even may use dhcpv6 in addition or instead of autoconfig. 

just my.02$

V.

----------

## pmarks.net

If these IETF drafts ever get implemented, then they should provide a reasonable middle-ground between privacy and stability:

- http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-6man-stable-privacy-addresses

- http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-chown-6man-tokenised-ipv6-identifiers

----------

